# GAGGIA classic confusion



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

So I had been making what I found very nice coffees on a delonghi machine for the past 6 months, unfortunately it's broken for the second time and will not be being replaced. I have received a refund and am looking to get something nice and reliable.

I have been reading some posts about the classic on this forum and have been looking online for one however I'm a bit confused by different model numbers, years and prices.

Is there a significant difference in model number and year and how much should I be paying for a new one (seem to go from just over £200 -£400 for the same model). Also are there any online retailers people would particularly recommend?

Any thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, there are basically 3 different models to separate them: pre 2015 made in Italy, 2015-2018 made in China and those are one to avoid, than 2019 model called also a Pro which is build in Italy and has all the futures that classic is known for plus probably better quality overall. I don't know the model numbers but you can google it and plenty of info, best way to differentiate them is by the look of the front panel and the 3 buttons on it. Price wise when new the Chinese version is around £200 and the Italian 2019 Pro is around £400.

Gaggia classic is really great machine but I can recommend you to look at Sage Duo Temp Pro as a straight forward competitor, plus if you get it on offer you can buy and grinder as well all in £400 or less , perfect for starter kit.

Regards


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Tonino said:


> Hi, there are basically 3 different models to separate them: pre 2015 made in Italy, 2015-2018 made in China and those are one to avoid, than 2019 model called also a Pro which is build in Italy and has all the futures that classic is known for plus probably better quality overall. I don't know the model numbers but you can google it and plenty of info, best way to differentiate them is by the look of the front panel and the 3 buttons on it. Price wise when new the Chinese version is around £200 and the Italian 2019 Pro is around £400.
> 
> Gaggia classic is really great machine but I can recommend you to look at Sage Duo Temp Pro as a straight forward competitor, plus if you get it on offer you can buy and grinder as well all in £400 or less , perfect for starter kit.
> 
> Regards


You missed out the Romanian built pre-2015 model.

The new 2019 version also seems to have the (plastic) OPV evacuating to the driptray instead of back to the tank on some of them for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes, a good point I have missed that, thank you for correcting. Romanian model pre 2015. So comes to 4 main models and now only two variants available to buy as new : £200 made in China and £400 Pro version made in Italy.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Out of the box, the machines aren't great.

They are set at 15bar pressure, which works with supermarket coffee/pods/pressurized baskets, but most on here prefer to brew at a lower pressure.

Also, the boiler temperature is unstable. A lot of people here fit a kit to regulate at 93 degrees for coffee and 135 for steam.

The steam wand is dreadful, the tamper is useless and the filter basket is poor.

Good news is, you can often buy a used model for about £200-£300, modded to 9 bar pressure, with an upgraded steam wand and a temperature kit included.


----------



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

AHH thank you, that clears things up.

Just looking at the duo pro - I will do some reading on the subject.

Much appreciated all!


----------



## hazzeruk (Jun 28, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> You missed out the Romanian built pre-2015 model.
> 
> The new 2019 version also seems to have the (plastic) OPV evacuating to the driptray instead of back to the tank on some of them for some inexplicable reason.


 My OPV doesnt do this but i believe i have an earlier varient of the classic pro. my opv goes into the water tank (i have two pipes in it)


----------



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Tonino said:


> Hi, there are basically 3 different models to separate them: pre 2015 made in Italy, 2015-2018 made in China and those are one to avoid, than 2019 model called also a Pro which is build in Italy and has all the futures that classic is known for plus probably better quality overall. I don't know the model numbers but you can google it and plenty of info, best way to differentiate them is by the look of the front panel and the 3 buttons on it. Price wise when new the Chinese version is around £200 and the Italian 2019 Pro is around £400.
> 
> Gaggia classic is really great machine but I can recommend you to look at Sage Duo Temp Pro as a straight forward competitor, plus if you get it on offer you can buy and grinder as well all in £400 or less , perfect for starter kit.
> 
> Regards


 Could I just ask -is the Chinese model inferior in the coffee it makes or less reliable (or both)?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Matt_B said:


> Could I just ask -is the Chinese model inferior in the coffee it makes or less reliable (or both)?


The 2015-18 model was a bit of a hash to pass EU regulations where they basically threw a Gaggia Pure into a Classic case. Outside the EU the pre-2015 model continued to be sold.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

It's still a great machine for your first venture into coffee brewing.

Have one for the last four or so years and really loved it. Just upgraded but still have it.

Temp of coffee not really great but good enough. Could froth for milk drinks..again not great but sufficient. For the price, a great starter. No regrets here.


----------



## Ljandal (Aug 31, 2019)

So is the Romanian one worth having? Is it simply avoid the 2015-2018 Chinese made variants?

Sorry for the newbie question!


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

Ljandal said:


> So is the Romanian one worth having? Is it simply avoid the 2015-2018 Chinese made variants?
> Sorry for the newbie question!


Pretty much since the pre 2015 have the same design and parts are easily available

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Ljandal said:


> So is the Romanian one worth having? Is it simply avoid the 2015-2018 Chinese made variants?
> Sorry for the newbie question!


Yes definitely. If you find you have a problem with the smaller solenoid blocking (shouldn't be a problem if used with decent water), you can always retrofit a larger one.


----------



## Ljandal (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks Bacms and ashcroc (and the others who've replied on this thread), gaggia classic history has always been a bit of a mystery to me. My mate said just make sure it has the rocker switches so it's good to have a bit more detail!


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2019)

So much info on here about the Classic, I'm in the same bot as you, so going to be reading through it over the coming days. If I find out some useful info I'll send it over

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilaher (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info all. Looking for my first gaggia classic and so much to look out for.


----------

